# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  URGENT | CHERCHE ASSOC ET/OU FA [2 chiens] 94

## Kinou36

*RECHERCHE URGEMMENT ASSOCIATION ET/OU FA* (possibilité de les séparer)

*Departement [94] Val de Marne*
*2 freres* d'environ *2 ans*, ont été largué, une dame les a récupéré mais ne peut pas les garder ! Ils sont tres gentils et s'entendent tres bien.

OK *humain* (OK *enfants*)
OK *femelle*

*Chats* et *males* non testés.

L'assoc qui les récuperera devra les vacciner, castrer et décatégoriser.

*Contact : 06 22 34 20 16* (Instinct de Survie)

----------


## Kinou36

*URGENCE pour ces 2 frères* qui risquent d'être donné à n'importe qui (lbc..) d'ici ce week-end.. Recherche ASSOC et /ou FA !

Actuellement en IDF (94)

----------


## Kinou36

POST EN ATTENTE ...

1 des 2 chiens auraient ete récupérés par son ancien proprio..

----------

